# Best SA made eLiquids?



## AlphaDog (23/11/15)

Apologies if this has been asked before. I'm interested in hearing which eLiquids are worth buying.

So far, I'm enjoying Northern Craft Vapes, Orion, eliquid Project...

Thanks!​


----------



## JacoV (23/11/15)

Its difficult to call it the BEST SA MADE E LIQUIDS.

Its all about taste, what works for the one person might not work for another.
Taste and opinions differ....

Rather just ask for a list of local e liquid manufacturers and try them out to find your own sweet spot.

Found a link someone uploaded a few weeks ago, can not for the life of me remember the guy's name, but this could work :

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

I have not tried them all but i can vouch for the following that come to mind:

Vapour Mountain
Craft Vapour
VooDoo Vapour

Also try MMM and Hardwicks. I havent tried them yet but they are liked by many

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/11/15)

Silver said:


> I have not tried them all but i can vouch for the following that come to mind:
> 
> Vapour Mountain
> Craft Vapour
> ...


@Silver - if you love a biscuit flavoured vape - look no further than MMM's Biscuit Dreams  (mine is almost finished, but I have to wait for payday to get my BIG bottle  And no I am not sharing with @Nimatek )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> @Silver - if you love a biscuit flavoured vape - look no further than MMM's Biscuit Dreams  (mine is almost finished, but I have to wait for payday to get my BIG bottle  And no I am not sharing with @Nimatek )



Im not too much into the desserts, biscuits and custards @Wyvern 
I am more into the fruits, menthols, fruity menthols and tobaccoes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/11/15)

Silver said:


> Im not too much into the desserts, biscuits and custards @Wyvern
> I am more into the fruits, menthols, fruity menthols and tobaccoes


Aah ok, then you might like their Lime Party and Dragon Fruit - my brother wont share those again with anyone - we already have a policy when we go out, one tank of awesome juice just for us and one that we let everyone else vape on - the MMM's juice is not for general sharing unless I am trying to convert someone to the Vape Side


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> Aah ok, then you might like their Lime Party and Dragon Fruit - my brother wont share those again with anyone - we already have a policy when we go out, one tank of awesome juice just for us and one that we let everyone else vape on - the MMM's juice is not for general sharing unless I am trying to convert someone to the Vape Side



Thanks @Wyvern 
Lime Party is on my "to try list". Will try Dragon Fruit as well

The best part about this is the choice we have now

When i started, there was hardly anything. Times have changed. This is good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog (23/11/15)

JacoV said:


> Its difficult to call it the BEST SA MADE E LIQUIDS.
> 
> Its all about taste, what works for the one person might not work for another.
> Taste and opinions differ....
> ...



Thanks for this!!


----------



## Wyvern (23/11/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Wyvern
> Lime Party is on my "to try list". Will try Dragon Fruit as well
> 
> The best part about this is the choice we have now
> ...


Lime Party I can tell you is very lime - to tart for me  My fav fruity flavour is VM's Melonz so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan (23/11/15)

I have had good experience with
Vapour mountain
Voodoo
Craft
Complex chaos
and the last few months with vikings vape. Their Morning glory and peppermint fruit candy has become ADV's
Next on my list to try is MMM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (23/11/15)

Try the Wiener Vape Co range! There is something for everyone, one of the best Local juices imo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SofaKing (23/11/15)

Only been in the game for a minute and tried a couple of local juices. So far I'd say Craft Vapour stood out for me. I also keep hearing great things about Vapour Mountain so that's my next stop when the Xmas bonuses kick in.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (23/11/15)

I really hardly buy juice anymore, so I'll vouch for the only 2 brands I've bought the entire year:

Mikes Mega Mixes
The E-Liquid Project

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nova69 (24/11/15)

Why don't we have a juice vote for 2015 @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/15)

Nova69 said:


> Why don't we have a juice vote for 2015 @Silver



Thanks @Nova69 - thats a great suggestion!
We have just been so busy with several other ECIGSSA things including this vape meet - that its been difficult on the time side. 
But your point is taken! Maybe there will be enough time to still do it before the year is up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jack (24/11/15)

Have you tried fogmachine? The nuts and bolts is my adv. Faerie Juice is amazing fruity taste too.. That's all I have been vaping for the last few months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VandaL (30/11/15)

I have not tried many local juices but I recently bought a few flavors of the nostalgia line. Wow, I cannot believe this is locally mixed juice, I have only 3 flavors from them, mad hatter, red killer and yogichew every juice is top notch. Flavor is on point the vape is smooth. From what I am told it is all imported ingredients yet the juice is super reasonably priced. R150-00 for 30ml, purchased the bottles on Thursday and they are all pretty much finished.

They come in convenient for dripping and tank refilling unicorn bottles with precision tips, labelling is excellent. Imho this juice line could easy do well overseas and it is truly premium.

I am quite fussy when it comes to my juice, I recently threw away around 500ml of 'premium' international juice. So for me to go through these 3 flavors that quick really shows I love this line

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flash696 (30/11/15)

So far from what I've had the pleasure of vaping, these are some of my favourite (local) all day vapes:
NCV (Burst)
Orion (Eclipse)
ELiquid Project (Amazon, Pink Lady)
Juice isn't cheap so i find myself sticking to what i know is good. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (30/11/15)

Why is nobody running a 2015 best of poll? I wont have time to pull it off again, maybe someone else?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/15)

Tom said:


> Why is nobody running a 2015 best of poll? I wont have time to pull it off again, maybe someone else?



Thanks @Tom - we are just recovering from the Vape Meet 
We'll see what we can do and if we can do it before the year is up.


----------



## Drmzindec (30/11/15)

Not sure if this is the right spot to ask. But does anyone know what happened to Krave?



The Gold was a butterscotch that sticks with you forever!!!


----------



## MorneW (30/11/15)

Nostalgia is awesome. My favorite is fog weaver followed by yogi chew. Also try Skyblue's Ambrosia - freakin delish.


----------



## Heckers (30/11/15)

Havent tried that many brands but from the ones I have tried I keep going back to vapour mountain fro some more.
MMM sounds interesting, might give that a try some time.


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/15)

Anyone that hasn't tried Mr Hardwick's Debbie does Donuts is missing out big time

Also, Mike's range is great as is the Complex Chaos line, let's not forget Nom du Plume and E-Liquid Project... wow there are so many great local offerings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (30/11/15)

Orion juices for the win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelly22 (14/12/15)

Debbie does donuts ,nor hard wicks my adv for the past 3 months n its still awesome

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (14/12/15)

Mikes Mega Mixes (aka MMM) Is really good. I have also discovered cloud9 Vapes, (cloudninevapes.co.za) some seriously awesome jooses to choose from. Try the Mango!


----------



## Lingogrey (14/12/15)

As a complete very well rounded (Tobaccoes, Fruits {Dragon Juice and Budget Banana sweeter with a bit of a tang, Lime Party deliciously tangy), Deserts, a Biscuit {Biscuit Dreams cannot simply be classified as a desert juice IMO} and an unique Menthol) juice range with no dud options (OK - there's 3 of the 11 that I haven't tried but I cannot imagine that they would be anything less than great quality and well-balanced, whether they suit your personal taste or not), I would say that MMM would be very hard to beat.

I just wish there was a way that the RumnRai (best boozey / desert for me ever, but Noggy Rock not far behind) could be resuscitated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

